# grub error 18

## dr.www

Witam

Na pcecie mam 2 OSy Gentoo i Win XP SP2. Po pracy na Windows i reboocie

GRUB zglasza blad:

 *Quote:*   

> Error 18

 

Wczesniej mialem LILO i dzialalo bez zarzutow.

Najciekawsze jes to ze GRUB wysypuje sie tylko po pracy na WIN, gdy robie rebooty gentoo wszytko jest w porzadku.

Czytalem, ze ten blad moze wystepowac gdy partycja /boot jest za 1024 cylindrem na dysku lub gdy BIOS nie obsluguje wielkosci dysku. 

Ale bez zmiany zadnych ustawien w biosie LILO dziala poprawnie.

Nie rozumiem tego.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## KeyBi

Kilka osób miało ten błąd. Jedna z nich okazało się, że przy instalowaniu gruba wydała polecenie

```

root (hd0,0)        

setup (hd0,0)       

quit
```

Zamiast

```

root (hd0,0)        

setup (hd0)       

quit
```

Może akurat to...

----------

## dr.www

nie sadze, instalowalem przez grub-install

----------

## rzabcio

To nie powinno mieć znaczenia. Czy pod XP nie kombinowaleś nic w menadżerze dysków? Partition Magic? Windowsowi wydaje się, że może sobie numerować partycję jak mu siępodoba przez co po restarcie GRUB się gubi. Spróbuj tak, jak proponuje kolega KeyBi.

----------

## dr.www

Jedyne co robilem na win to gralem w CS ;] 

OK sprobuje tak ale watpie czy cos to da.

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak dokładnie brzmi ten błąd?

Nie pokazałeś jeszcze rozkładu partycji.

Problem ten jest o tyle ciekawy, że Windows przy bootowaniu najprawdopodobniej zmienia tablicę partycji.

----------

## Xax

Grub error 18 wyglada mniej wiecej tak:

 *Quote:*   

> Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).

 

Poprosimy o podzial dysku na partycje, co, gdzie, jak itd itp.

----------

## BeteNoire

A co powiesz o opisie error 18 znajdującym się tutaj: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html ?  :Wink: 

----------

## dr.www

```
localhost kamil # fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 20.4 GB, 20490559488 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 39703 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1       23310    11748208+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2           23311       31251     4002264    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3           31252       39703     4259808    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5           31252       32292      524632+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda6           32293       39703     3735112+  83  Linux
```

```
localhost kamil # df -h

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/hda6             3,5G  2,5G  797M  77% /

udev                  125M  2,7M  123M   3% /dev

none                  125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda2             3,8G  3,5G  387M  91% /mnt/hda2

/dev/hda1              12G  8,9G  2,4G  80% /mnt/hda1
```

Ale dlaczego LILO dziala bezproblemowo ?

----------

## BeteNoire

To jeszcze do pełni "szczęścia" poprosimy o grub.conf.

----------

## dr.www

```
localhost kamil # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd /boot/initrd-1280x1024 

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

Dodam, ze po recznej instlacji GRUB chyba zaczal dzialac poprawnie, jednak jeszcze poczekam z dopisaniem SOLVED do tytulu tematu   :Smile: 

Edit by Poe

w {code} tego typu rzeczy wygladają lepiej. poprawilem tu i pare postów wyżej. 

----------

## dr.www

Niestety, po wlaczeniu komputera GRUB znwu wyswietla Error 18. Juz nic z tego nie rozumiem.

Czy pozostaje mi tylko dosc archaiczne LILo ?

----------

## Aktyn

 *dr.www wrote:*   

> Najciekawsze jes to ze GRUB wysypuje sie tylko po pracy na WIN, gdy robie rebooty gentoo wszytko jest w porzadku. /../
> 
> Ale bez zmiany zadnych ustawien w biosie LILO dziala poprawnie.
> 
> Nie rozumiem tego.  

 

Nie pamietam szczegołów każdego bootloadera, ale oba róznią sie co do zasady działania.

Myśle (!?) że może to być kwestia, albo samego BIOS-u albo ustawienia dysku w BIOS-ie, itp

ewentualnie jakiś dziwny błąd dyskowy, 

kiedyś walczyłem z dyskiem bo nie mógł sie Lin z Winem dogadac, pomogło jedynie założenie od nowa partycji.

Rozumiem że normalne uruchamianie peceta jest ok, problem jest tylko po reboocie z windows?

----------

## szolek

I co się tak bulwersuje. Dokumentacje przeglądał? Chyba nie bo by znalazł jasno:

 *Quote:*   

> Rozwiązanie
> 
> Ten błąd jest zwracany podczas odczytu adresu bloku liniowego poza obszarem dysku, który przetłumaczył BIOS. Zwykle się to zdarza, gdy dysk jest większy niż BIOS może obsłużyć (512MB dla dysków (E)IDE na starszych komputerach lub 8GB ogólnie).
> 
> Należy uaktualnić BIOS i/lub przesunąć partycję rozruchową na początek dysku (lub przynajmniej postarać się, aby była w okolicach początku dysku). 

 

Temat już dawno mógłby być SOLVED lub go tu wcale nie powinno być.

APEL czytał?

----------

## dr.www

szolek, czytales caly temat ? To nie jest pospolity blad, ktory mam zaraz po instalacji GRUB'a.

Teraz gdy zainstalowalem recznie GRUB'a blad pojawil sie za 2 razem, ale po pracy na Gentoo, a nie Windowsie.

Moze przeniesienie partycji z linuxem przed 1024 cylinder dysku  pomoglo by, ale to za duze ryzyko, a od nowa instalowac i konfigurowac Gentoo oraz Windowsa nie mam czasu.

Apel czytalem, nie martw sie   :Cool: 

----------

